#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Πυροπροστασία >  > > >  >  >  Πιστοποιητικό πυροπροστασίας σε κατάστημα εντός εμπορικού κέντρου

## panrok

Συνάδελφοι,

γνωρίζει κάποιος πώς αντιμετωπίζουμε, απο άποψη πυρασφάλειας, την περίπτωση εμπορικών καταστημάτων εντός εμπορικών κέντρων? Για το κάθε κατάστημα υποβάλλεται ξεχωριστή μελέτη πυροπροστασίας / σχέδια και εκδίδεται ξεχωριστό πιστοποιητικό ή συντάσσεται ενιαία μελέτη πυροπροστασίας? Στο στάδιο έκδοσης της οικοδομικής άδειας δεν υποβάλλεται μελέτης παθητικής - ενεργητικής για το εμπορικό κέντρο?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν ασχολούμαι επαγγελματικά με την πυροπροστασία.
Θεωρώ όμως απίθανο να εξετάζεται ξεχωριστά ένα μεμονωμένο κατάστημα εντός εμπορικού κέντρου.
Ποια θα είναι η τελική έξοδος; Η εξώπορτα του καταστήματος προς τους κοινόχρηστους διαδρόμους του εμπορικού κέντρου; Δεν γίνεται.

Προφανώς κατά την έκδοση της οικοδομικής άδειας, εκπονείται μελέτη παθητικής και ενεργητικής πυροπροστασίας για το σύνολο του εμπορικού κέντρου.

----------

